# I want to try a vert grow and need help, never done a vert



## Gardenator (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey could use a little help i have seen some really nice set ups for this verticle growing have wanted to try it out... im really looking for brainstorming ideas to throw around at making a small set up for this maybe 4 plants total each in a 7gallon smart pot... im just asking for some set up ideas here nothing else, i have 8ft ceilings, the room is 6ftx8ftx8ft (WxLxH) i was thinking of steel fencing (the kind with the 2inch square opennings) on 4 posts to my ceiling a circle about 4ft in diameter with one side of the circle being open just enough to get into the cage, sodiums hanging in the center and i have diy led pans to go over the top of this cage sodiums hanging inside with the plants? Anyone want to help me steer this ship id be glad to hear some advice and get this thing sailing... thank you


----------



## Renfro (Mar 5, 2020)

@ttystikk is the man to talk to when it comes to vertical setups.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 5, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> Hey could use a little help i have seen some really nice set ups for this verticle growing have wanted to try it out... im really looking for brainstorming ideas to throw around at making a small set up for this maybe 4 plants total each in a 7gallon smart pot... im just asking for some set up ideas here nothing else, i have 8ft ceilings, the room is 6ftx8ftx8ft (WxLxH) i was thinking of steel fencing (the kind with the 2inch square opennings) on 4 posts to my ceiling a circle about 4ft in diameter with one side of the circle being open just enough to get into the cage, sodiums hanging in the center and i have diy led pans to go over the top of this cage sodiums hanging inside with the plants? Anyone want to help me steer this ship id be glad to hear some advice and get this thing sailing... thank you


I would say there are a few options. 6 x 8 x 8 is very good.
You could do a 4 ft wire screen in a circular pattern and do 5 to 7 plants. You could do individual screen, which is what I use, and do two individual grows with 5 to 6 plants. 
You will need upwards of 4 to 6 lamps hung vertically. You can see this in my signature vertical grows.
I only have a 4 x 4 tent and If I have that room I could do amazing things.


----------



## Gardenator (Mar 17, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I would say there are a few options. 6 x 8 x 8 is very good.
> You could do a 4 ft wire screen in a circular pattern and do 5 to 7 plants. You could do individual screen, which is what I use, and do two individual grows with 5 to 6 plants.
> You will need upwards of 4 to 6 lamps hung vertically. You can see this in my signature vertical grows.
> I only have a 4 x 4 tent and If I have that room I could do amazing things.


I went through a couple of your threads and i like the set ups looks really good and so does the herb, im wondering how i benifit from moving from horizontal to vertical? The training is much different it seems, trimming doesnt seem much different same concept at least and im wondering what yeild you see from your 2 light set up and could this be done open faced as in leave one side of the cirlce off just vertically grow up a wall space? I could do really cool light tracks for my leds to make them vertical but they would only point in one direction as to why i was thinking in a line instead of in a circle? Just some thoughts on this because i would be adapting what equipment im currently using to do the expiriment. The other question i wondered about was the netting that you wrap the plants in durring flower and what purpose does that serve? Is it to keep the plants from growing inward to the light and keep them growing up instead? Its really a very interesting idea to me and i could draw an idea of how i was planning on setting this up, ill take a picture and post it as a reply to this so you can see my thought drawn out


----------



## Gardenator (Mar 17, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I would say there are a few options. 6 x 8 x 8 is very good.
> You could do a 4 ft wire screen in a circular pattern and do 5 to 7 plants. You could do individual screen, which is what I use, and do two individual grows with 5 to 6 plants.
> You will need upwards of 4 to 6 lamps hung vertically. You can see this in my signature vertical grows.
> I only have a 4 x 4 tent and If I have that room I could do amazing things.



Also could mirror the plants on the other side of the lights where the reflective curtian would be and do 8 plants total


----------



## gr865 (Mar 17, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> View attachment 4506582
> Also could mirror the plants on the other side of the lights where the reflective curtian would be and do 8 plants total


Your tent is 6x8x8. I will draw up some options.


----------



## Gardenator (Mar 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Your tent is 6x8x8. I will draw up some options.


Sick look forward to seeing some ideas


----------



## Gardenator (Mar 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Your tent is 6x8x8. I will draw up some options.


Thanks btw


----------



## gr865 (Mar 19, 2020)

You can change the overall size of the grow if you have plant limits.
Can use 3 - 1000W HPS on a light mover. Using removable screens you will be able to move them as needed to get best light or remove them from the tent to work on them.



You can look at other lighting, stacked 315W or ,not sure if these are available but if you can get 630W CMH that hang bare bulb vertical.


----------

